# Circus Freak Puppeteer (Wiper Motor)



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi fellow haunter, this is my first attempt at a tutorial. It might be a bit of a mess, but here goes.
It's for my Circus Freak Puppeteer which it used a wiper motor to make the puppet move.





Items used
1 child Mannequin 
2 hair dressing practice head
3 wiper motor
4 large piece of chip board 1'thick
5 one pack of DAS clay
6 3/4' plastic tubing
7 sea fishing line
8 3 blue LEDs
9 1 1/2' lenght of wood
10 1 sheet of plywood

Step one THE HEAD
I start with the head







add eyes and teeth fro a bass to build from







I used DAS Clay and Miliput (green colored stuff) for the build







add nose







and final paint job
View attachment 82678


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Step 2 THE BASE
Because the prop is based on a child size mannequin, i thought it would put it on a circus style base to raise it up. This then open up a chance to add a motor. Original I was going to have him move from side to side and the puppet would just sway the motion. I always wanted to build a crank ghost prop, so been reading up online on how to make one, when i thought i could use the same principle to make my puppet move.
First I cut out 2 circles out of the chip board, 1 larger by about 4" in diameter than the other, add a center pillar just to get the height and give a fixed point to work from. 
Next step was to add the side props this was achieved by trial and error, placed the 1 1/2" length against the side of the base and draw a line across the bottom and top of the base. Took about to goes to get bit right. Then used that as a master and cut 8 more. attached with screws.







Next step was to attach the mannequin. I place it on top and draw around the feet and because the mannequin already had a hole in the heal i use a bolt cover it with tape for a snug fit (just as stabilizer, until i final would bolt it down.







Now with the mannequin in place i had a reference point for the motor. I drilled a whole behind the mannequin right leg then looking through the whole i centered the motor beneath.







then on the top (inside) of the bass i add 3 off set eyelets







then add the fishing line using the 3 washer tech http://www.rontye.com/Projects/Easy_FCG/Washer.htm







then tested it out
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XCltjimMEs[/URL]
then i added to out skirt from plywood. the way i did this was to slow roll the base on some card, draw around the top and bottom to make a template for the ply. I then soaked the ply in water for 10 mins and the slowly bent it to shape the added it to the base with screws. I left a hatch so i could get to the motor.


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Step 3 MANNEQUIN FIXTURE 
I fixed the mannequin to the base with bolts then ran the 3/4' plastic pipe from the hole in the base up his back and any other piece down his arm. Then ran the fishing line one at a time so it does not tangle. I add 3 eyelet to the top of the tube to keep the lines singular.







Next I bolted it to the base and then need to hide the bolt. So I made my shoe covers.
clay master 







plaster cast 







Latex casting


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Step 4 THE PUPPET
I cheated a bit here, i got the body off ebay, but did build the head.
I used a 1'' polystyrene ball with some hardwood dowel for the neck. Used Muiliput put to build the face


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

Step 5 PAINT JOB
Not much to say here but painting hide a multiple of sins. I use acrylic and house hold latex based paint.
Colors were bass around the hat i got. Fabric is a pain to paint, but i found that is easier with a sponge wedged brush. When it drys hard, it great to dry-brush.



























I made a ruff form some net cloth




























Please post reply, if i missed anything out you would like to know.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

This is some of the coolest stuff i've seen on HF. Awesome work Twisted UK!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I have to agree. That is one of the best and original props I've seen on here. Totally love it!!! I don't like clowns but, even I would keep this one in my room. Thanks for the tuturial. If I ever get up the nurve to even try that, it will come in very handy.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Sweet! Great job.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

what happened to the pics?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Very awesome work!!!! Everything from the concept, to the build is really incredible.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Growler said:


> what happened to the pics?


+1

And some video would be nice too.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

This place just amazes me , the creativity and the talent assembled here. Awesome job, and really cool, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I see pics and video.
Looks great!!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Yup, they are back up thankfully. Can't steal ideas without them.  It's such great work I'm slowly getting things together to build my own this year. Now I just need to get higher ceilings in my home.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

awsome job i love the twisted clown theme ...... love it!!!!


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy crap that's creepy! You've done a fantastic job with the construction, mechanical movement & color. Great great job.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 24, 2008)

That looks awesome. I'd love to see a video.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

very cool...really dig your use of the fcg type mech for something original!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

How did I not see this?! Im totally gonna do this! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> How did I not see this?! Im totally gonna do this! Thanks for the info!


I missed this too! 

*Amazing, original, fantastic.... what A PROP!
*


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Super creepy! I love it  What would we do without this forum? SO many ORIGINAL and creative ideas here. Amazing prop  It would surely scare the crap outta me if I saw it!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

WHOA! This is ridiculously awesome! I'll have to chime in with the "I don't know how I missed this!" crowd, but it's a really sweet piece TwistedUK. Top shelf!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's wicked! Great job on it, TWISTEDUK


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

with the Internet and all of those talented people out there, it is very hard to be original. this is the most original idea I've ever seen. congratulations on a great prop. or should I say props? from their heads to their toes. WOW! thanks for sharing.


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

frikkin awesome thanks for the post it really is something unique


----------



## Undimsta (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice! Wouldn't have believed you didn't just buy it if I hadn't seen the "making of" pictures.


----------

